# Is it Too Soon to Train?



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been using a clicker when I'm working with Todd and considering that it's only been a week he seems to be picking up on it pretty quickly. 
He will sit on command (only if a treat is involved) and is learning "come" (only when he feels like it) We're also working on "leave it" and "down". 
So, my question is "Am I asking to much of my 10 week old puppy?" 
Do I need to slow down the training and only work on one command at a time? Could I be confusing him by trying to teach multiple things? 
I'm planning on enrolling him in Puppy Kindergaten when he's had all of his vac's but until then I'd like to get a handle on his behavior so he is somewhat well behaved. 
I've never had a small breed dog before and so I'm learning what to do as I go


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The sooner you start, the better. These dogs are very smart and learn quickly, but I found that the longer the wait, the harder it is to break bad habits. These Havs know just how to work you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love clicker training and never think it is too early to start. When you say he will only sit when a treat is involved are you holding the treat for him to see when asking him to sit? This was one of the biggest mistakes I kept making when learning to clicker train was holding the clicker in one hand and a treat in another. The treat should not be in your hand only the clicker, once you click to mark the behavior then the treat can be taken out of the bait bag and given. They learn real quick that clicker means something good is coming. Good luck and have fun, you will be amazed at all the things you will be able to teach with that clicker.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Leeann said:


> When you say he will only sit when a treat is involved are you holding the treat for him to see when asking him to sit?
> 
> 
> > Yes, I've been holding the clicker in my left hand and a treat in my right.
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is never too soon to start, but at 10 weeks old, I think you may be expecting too much for your puppy to respond 100% to every command. 

My puppies don't even leave my home until they are 10-12 weeks old and I do introductory training with them here. It is good for them to have an idea of what is expected, but I don't expect a whole lot of them by the time they leave. (They are 50-75% reliable on my commands by the time they go to their new homes, but I don't introduce a lot by then.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, with a life expectancy of 15 years old, your dog is the equivalent of a human 1.6 year old. If you have children of your own, you have to understand how much you are expecting. Furthermore, if you have a human male, you know they don't fully mature before XX years old (I purposely left out the number given by my DH)... that's the wisdom coming straight from my husband. LOL


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks,
I'm not expecting Todd to always listen at this point. I know that he's just a baby and I'm already amazed by how much he understands. 
When I started working with him he figured out what I wanted so quickly!
I just wanted to be sure that it was okay to try to teach him this young.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, absolutely! If you are using positive training methods, you are only getting a head start. Keep it up, Eva! I have been fortunate to have most of my puppy homes start early like you are. You're the best kind of puppy owner there is - because you aren't waiting!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*training early...*

As long as it is fun, puppies can learn! Especially Havanese, a very smart breed. Keep excited and positive and he will be too!

Riki went to training on a regular basis starting at 16 weeks. Our trainer had five havanese of her own and everyone who came had havanese. Riki learned with a stick, a clicker, and treats. He was a little confused at first...but caught on very fast. He wasn't so good on the leash because he liked to jump up and down, so we got him a stick leash so he couldn't jump...but he could walk.

She had small agility obstacles for tiny dogs with very low things for him to try. By the time he was a year, he was ready for the big boy agility and did very well.

He loves to dance. I think he is so good because I continue to train on a daily basis and he is now five. He always comes when he is called. I wish I could say Daisy does the same. I was too "soft" on her because she has always been on the tiny side...but because she isn't as dependable as he is, she actually has less freedom.

Good luck. Treats and clicker are very good. He will love you for it...keeping busy means keeping out of trouble!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Eva said:


> Leeann said:
> 
> 
> > When you say he will only sit when a treat is involved are you holding the treat for him to see when asking him to sit?
> ...


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He's still a baby so expect a short attn span. He's doing good so far from what you say. His body language will tell you when he's had enough. I watched a 16 week old puppy get his CGC (and he scored better than some adult dogs) so no, you're not training too young.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> You're the best kind of puppy owner there is - because you aren't waiting!


Amen. I had someone ask me to start training a YEAR OLD mastiff that was out of control because she was told to wait on training. I sent her to a strong male trainer I know. :biggrin1: Hm, come to think of it, he never thanked me. Can't imagine why ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think all dogs go thru a forgetful period. I have countless times where Dora wasn't getting something (weave poles!) Then I took 2 months off- too hot in the summer and I come back and everyone thought we practiced all summer!

So just be as patient as you can and make training time tons of fun. I will train something and then grab a toy and play and go back and forth with Dash as his attention span isn't quite there yet!

And when it gets there- make us a video <BG>


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm keeping training sessions 5-10 minutes right now a couple of times a day. Usually before meals so that he has a little better concentration. 
He's so cute when he goes into a sit...it makes me smile everytime 
His little bottom is so close to the floor that he doesn't have far to go..lol
He's getting better at "come" and when I call him he comes racing to me and sits looking up at me...so cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Eva. Don't worry about starting classes . Here is an article by AVSAB explaining the new philosophy on puppy socialization and training classes. Just keep your sessions short 5-10 mins. and end on a positive note. Click within 1-2 seconds of the correct response and always give a reward with a click . Only fase out the clicker once the task has been learned. If you like clicker training , the best book on the subject is by the founder Karen Pryor called Don't Shoot The Dog. Here is the AVSAB article. http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf


----------



## talemaker_havanese (Dec 4, 2007)

We start training when they are 5 weeks (pad training - stay - sit). As long as you do not expect but teach them in a fun manner in short spurts - well its bonding time - what could get better than that?

Realize the dam is teaching then from day 1. If you watch her when they deal with stairs, she will coax by pushing one of her pups down the stairs. It looks rather cruel but in reality she is saying - get on with it and they are better off for it. If a pup is creating too many problems or biting hard - she corrects it by taking its snout in its mouth and holding it in place. If you ever saw this, you swear she is swallowing or eating the pups head. The pup usually listens and if not she corrects again and it's firmer each time. 

Its fascinating to watch and you learn so much from the dam who tends to have a no nonsense way of training. She is loving but when she is training - she is serious and when they listen she cuddles or kisses them or both. We should continue that.

Your pup is learning from day one so any clicker training you do is not detrimental but it must be done in SHORT bursts to avoid boredom and a lack of desire to continue with training. As they get older, their training times can expand. I would incorporate it into daily living. Your dog rings the bell to go out, you click and treat. Your dog sits and waits for his food, you click and train. You open the door, he sits and waits, you reward. These are short bursts but gets you to what you want in your daily living routine. Everything, including the walk is to be seen as an opportunity to bond, to train and to get your dog to be balanced.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice. 
Todd's doing really well in his training. He has mastered sit, down and standing on his hind legs and we are working on come, shake, stay, wait and off. 
He's really eager to learn and I love working with him and seeing his eyes light up when he "gets it" and I say "YES" :biggrin1:


----------

